
Ask HN: Fast-forward 5 years, what are 3 reasons why your startup failed? - tmatthewj
I stumbled upon this question in a casual discussion with friends few days back. While it sent a chill down my spine, it also made me think more about what important things I might be ignoring in my startup journey and what can be the real reason why my startup could fail. My top 3 reasons:<p>1. Bad (poorly measured) experiments in Growth and Product<p>2. Not catching up with the pace of the market<p>3. Not able to build and inspire an A+ team<p>What are yours? Would love to know what every entrepreneur has got to say.
======
mindcrime
If that happens, I think the reasons would probably be:

1\. Choosing to stay self-funded for so long, and not being able to move as
fast as competitors due to lack of resources.

2\. Founders run out of energy/drive/passion after such a long go (we've
already been at this for a while, mind you)

3\. Not being able to figure out B2B sales well enough.

